# Is this a bad Business Move?



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, so a couple weeks ago, I didn't have anything to do on a Friday night.  The DJ I recently did press photos for was performing at a local club she used to have residency at, and invited me to come and take pictures.  She put me in contact with the promoter, and she called and formally asked me to come.  I didn't get paid, but she gave me a couple drink tickets, and that's what we agreed on, and I was cool with that and the exposure as payment.  She also agreed to hire me for future parties she promotes.  I was there from 10.30-2, and taking pictures the whole time.  It actually was a good time, especially in comparison to the clubs I'm usually at.  

Either way, I was on my bike home (I live in a big city, and no I wasn't wearing a helmet, and no I wasn't drunk-2 drinks over the course of 3.5 hours+ at least 40oz of water and frequent bathroom trips made for a mildly buzzed, but not at all drunk ride) and as a cab drove by me, one of the passengers stuck his hand out of the window hit my back, and pulled on my shirt.  I, needless to say, lost my balance when he let go while still moving, and fell pretty hard.  My camera was ok, and I am too, but I fell and found myself on the ground with all my stuff around me, not really remembering exactly how I fell.  There were two people on the street that helped me and put my bike in a cab, and I got home safely, but I spent the next week at home (the first two days in bed, missing my one day of work that week, and unable to look at screens or read.)  It was really fun. 

I really don't want the promoter to think I'm blaming her, or charging her for my misfortune, but I don't know if I made the right move or not.  She text messaged me tonight asking if I would mind burning the images onto a CD for her and she could pick them up this week.  Normally, had I been paid for a gig, this would be part of the deal.  Otherwise, the photos are up on my site for viewing and download, but with a border.  I wasn't paid, though, (and wound up with broken glasses, an expense I really didn't have the money for, and I really couldn't work for a week) and I need to make ends meet somehow.  When I could look at screens again, I made a page on my site where there's information on purchasing a print.  Lots of people have been asking about buying prints, so I thought it would be a good time to do it.  

When she asked, I responded by saying that all the photos are available for free download off my site, and there is also information on purchasing prints and digital copies there as well.   
    Should I have said something else?  Did I spoil a potential business deal?  Or was that totally within reason?  I just want some input.



as a side note, I'm not getting back on my bike til I have a helmet, and my cousin I randomly saw for the first time in 2 years said she has an extra.  I'm also only taking cabs to and from nightlife gigs from now on.


----------



## StillImage (Jun 23, 2008)

If you could put what your saying in paragraphs I would give an opinion but just to hard for my old eyes to read. I tried to read through it, just can't.


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 23, 2008)

StillImage said:


> If you could put what your saying in paragraphs I would give an opinion but just to hard for my old eyes to read. I tried to read through it, just can't.




Fixed it.  Originally, I had put it in paragraphs, but I guess it didn't like it that way.


----------



## darich (Jun 23, 2008)

First off - I'd forget the bike fall and trying to relate that to the photo shoot. By that I mean, you say your glasses were broken, day off work etc but claiming that you need to make a living.
I fully sympathise with your bike fall (I'm a cyclist too) but it's not connected to the photo shoot so I can't see how you're connecting the two by saying you would normally have burnt a CD but now, having had the additional expense, you want to charge for the disc.

That aside, you agreed to do the shoot for the price of a couple of tickets and publicity - so how much would you charge for a CD? You've already agreed to the deal and taken the shots which presumably you'd have given to the club owner anyway (otherwise, why take them?). So if a CD is a few pence (or cents) then burning one isn't going to make you a huge amount - a few pounds or dollars?

I think you did the right thing on your first shoot - agreeing to the publicity and tickets. And burning the disc is something that I'd have thought would have been included unless you specified at the time.

Hope you get more work through the club but for the next time maybe a written contract with an agreed price and number of images on CD would be a good idea. Possibly x number on the CD but charge extra for additional images? Just a though.

As a sidenote - I actually feel naked on my bike without my helmet - not wearing one makes me feel really unsafe although in all the years I've been cycling, i've never come off the bike and the helmet save me.

Good luck


----------



## StillImage (Jun 23, 2008)

I think she has a right to a CD but that being said you have a right to sell them also since this part of the agreement does not seem to be stipulated one way or another and you are the copyright holder. Was it a smart business move only time will tell but I would suggest sitting down with her next time before the shoot and working out an agreement. She has a right to a CD if you did the shoot for drinks and publicity but it does not mention you gave up the right to sell the work.  I really think you should give her a CD, and with that I would put a small water mark on each image (or a small banner on a corner) and give her medium quality ones.

 People seem to forget that even when you make a verbal agreement is still is an agreement but it is not how you should ever do business. It takes no time to throw together a workable written agreement so both parties know where they stand. You should hand over copyright privileges to her so she can print and use what she wants. Since you stated you would get promotional recognition you have a right to mark each and every photo. 

As far as being buzzed and being on a bike no ones fault but yours, the people in the cab are asses, but if you were not buzzed maybe you would have been able to avoid it. I was in a hospital last summer in the emergency room and the police had brought someone in who was drunk and was on his bike, he hurt himself and the police charged him with impaired, this is a Canadian (Ontario, since it provincial jurisdiction) law but it might be the same where you are.

Always view each and every working relationship as that, you are running a business and small jobs like this one without anything in writing can end up causing more grief then they are worth, just write it down and the specifics so you cover you ass. Also just talk to her and set things straight, she sounds reasonable and so do you so just talk to her and get it sorted out rather than guessing or worrying over something that you may not need to worry about. Seek clarification and if an issue does arise explain what you thought the agreement was, maybe next time neither of you will deal with it in such a hap hazard way. Your obviously both business women so deal with even these minor jobs as you would any large one.

PS: One other thing not a chance in hell I would bring my expensive camera and or lenses on a bicycle anywhere, if I had to I would use public transit first, one wipe out can be the end of your photo career if your equipment lacks insurance. You seem intelligent and even when your working never do it for drinks, alcohol and business do not mix. In club with your camera you need to be aware of your surroundings and all the drunken fools around you, being sober allows you to be more aware, even a minor buzz is a level of intoxication.  I may party but only after my part of the job is done. I don't drink so not much of an issue I just have other vices shall we say lol. Even for those never until the job is done.


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 23, 2008)

darich said:


> First off - I'd forget the bike fall and trying to relate that to the photo shoot. By that I mean, you say your glasses were broken, day off work etc but claiming that you need to make a living.
> I fully sympathise with your bike fall (I'm a cyclist too) but it's not connected to the photo shoot so I can't see how you're connecting the two by saying you would normally have burnt a CD but now, having had the additional expense, you want to charge for the disc.



I think that it is very related to the night.  Typically, I charge $150 for what I did for this woman for free, and my cab fare is covered.  I was working that night for the publicity for myself and my website, and as a sample job thing because I found out about the job two days ahead of time.  My point being that _had she paid me_ I would have had a CD made for her, but when I go out for myself the deal is that they get the images free for download on my website to help promote themselves, but they do not get any on CD without paying--those images could be used to promote a club or party that brings in thousands of dollars and they feasibly wouldn't even have to ask me to use one first, and I wouldn't get paid--no thanks.



darich said:


> That aside, you agreed to do the shoot for the price of a couple of tickets and publicity - so how much would you charge for a CD? You've already agreed to the deal and taken the shots which presumably you'd have given to the club owner anyway (otherwise, why take them?). So if a CD is a few pence (or cents) then burning one isn't going to make you a huge amount - a few pounds or dollars?


I was working for a promoter who was at one certain club promoting a party.  I was not working for the club itself.  I know this is kind of a novel concept, but a lot of people have been making a living going around taking pictures of people at parties etc., and I'm one of them.  The point of going out that night was to hand out my business cards that link to my website, where all the images from that night are viewable and savable for use as a MySpace photo or whatever.  If they wish, they can look at my other work, purchase a print, hire me for _their_ next event...whatever.  I also sell digital copies of the photos for $8 each.  



darich said:


> I think you did the right thing on your first shoot - agreeing to the publicity and tickets. And burning the disc is something that I'd have thought would have been included unless you specified at the time.


    Actually, this was by no means my first shoot.  Going out to parties and clubs and taking pictures is how I make a living.



darich said:


> Hope you get more work through the club but for the next time maybe a written contract with an agreed price and number of images on CD would be a good idea. Possibly x number on the CD but charge extra for additional images? Just a though.[/q]
> All this happens normally when I work for money.  The problem this night is that I wasn't working for money, but as a favor.
> 
> As a sidenote - I actually feel naked on my bike without my helmet - not wearing one makes me feel really unsafe although in all the years I've been cycling, i've never come off the bike and the helmet save me.
> ...


----------



## D-50 (Jun 23, 2008)

The bike fall is irrelavant to this issue so forget anything pertaining to that.  What was the original deal , did you say you were going to give the club/promoter a cd or did you say you would ljust put them online.  Sounds to me like you did this for exposure but if you want positive exposrue you should treat this free gig like a paid one. To say you will do something for free and then treat it as such is no way to make a name for yourself, if you do a free gig do your best so next time you can justify yoyur cost. 

If I had someone do free work for me and they did a poor job I would not pay them for the next gig.


----------



## darich (Jun 23, 2008)

onedayillknowbetter said:


> I think that it is very related to the night.  Typically, I charge $150 for what I did for this woman for free, and my cab fare is covered.  I was working that night for the publicity for myself and my website, and as a sample job thing because I found out about the job two days ahead of time.  My point being that _had she paid me_ I would have had a CD made for her, but when I go out for myself the deal is that they get the images free for download on my website to help promote themselves, but they do not get any on CD without paying--those images could be used to promote a club or party that brings in thousands of dollars and they feasibly wouldn't even have to ask me to use one first, and I wouldn't get paid--no thanks.



But what happened to you on the way home is nothing to do with if you should ask for more money for a CD. And that's your question - should i ask for more for the CD? And the reason you're asking is because you lost money due to some idiots on the way home.
You say that "had she paid you, I would have made a CD for her". Fair enough but since you took tickets etc on the night then it's difficult to now ask for money since you'd effectively be asking her for payment twice - on the night in the form of hospitality, tickets etc and again later on for the CD.
You still haven't really explained why you mentioned the bike accident if what I'm thinking is wrong.
Why bring the accident up? - it is not related to whether you should charge for the CD of images.




onedayillknowbetter said:


> Actually, this was by no means my first shoot.  Going out to parties and clubs and taking pictures is how I make a living.



If you've done plenty shoots then you'll be in a better position to judge how easy it is to get new business than most people here. If it's really easy to get business then you could charge quite easily - assuming it was mentioned in your original conversation when you were hired.
If business is slow and difficult to come by then maybe the free CD is a good move to kick start things.

Why not

make a CD or reduced resolution images
full size images but with a copyright message across them
charge her a reduced rate for the disc but make it clear it's reduced rate

Alternatively, if it's your business then charge her and don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 23, 2008)

StillImage said:


> I think she has a right to a CD but that being said you have a right to sell them also since this part of the agreement does not seem to be stipulated one way or another and you are the copyright holder. Was it a smart business move only time will tell but I would suggest sitting down with her next time before the shoot and working out an agreement. She has a right to a CD if you did the shoot for drinks and publicity but it does not mention you gave up the right to sell the work.  I really think you should give her a CD, and with that I would put a small water mark on each image (or a small banner on a corner) and give her medium quality ones.


   That's why I told her if she wants the images they are all savable from my website but can't be modified or cropped (they have a border as the watermark thing).  Otherwise if she wants a CD of all the images, they would have to be bought.



darich said:


> People seem to forget that even when you make a verbal agreement is still is an agreement but it is not how you should ever do business. It takes no time to throw together a workable written agreement so both parties know where they stand. You should hand over copyright privileges to her so she can print and use what she wants. Since you stated you would get promotional recognition you have a right to mark each and every photo.


   LIke I said, on my website each and every photo is savable for Free!




darich said:


> As far as being buzzed and being on a bike no ones fault but yours, the people in the cab are asses, but if you were not buzzed maybe you would have been able to avoid it. I was in a hospital last summer in the emergency room and the police had brought someone in who was drunk and was on his bike, he hurt himself and the police charged him with impaired, this is a Canadian (Ontario, since it provincial jurisdiction) law but it might be the same where you are.


   There really was no way for me to avoid people coming up behind me, grabbing onto my shirt, and pulling me along with a moving cab.  In a city bike lane, typically, I keep my eyes forward when I'm riding, not constantly glancing over my left shoulder to make sure there are no cars coming...that's what the bike lane is for.  The give you a ticket for DUI here (driving under the influence) but you actually have to be above the legal level of drunk, which I was not.




darich said:


> Always view each and every working relationship as that, you are running a business and small jobs like this one without anything in writing can end up causing more grief then they are worth, just write it down and the specifics so you cover you ass. Also just talk to her and set things straight, she sounds reasonable and so do you so just talk to her and get it sorted out rather than guessing or worrying over something that you may not need to worry about. Seek clarification and if an issue does arise explain what you thought the agreement was, maybe next time neither of you will deal with it in such a hap hazard way. Your obviously both business women so deal with even these minor jobs as you would any large one.


   I have a Terms of Agreement, but I'd like to look at others to make sure I've got everything covered.  Any good ones you could direct me to?




darich said:


> PS: One other thing not a chance in hell I would bring my expensive camera and or lenses on a bicycle anywhere, if I had to I would use public transit first, one wipe out can be the end of your photo career if your equipment lacks insurance. You seem intelligent and even when your working never do it for drinks, alcohol and business do not mix. In club with your camera you need to be aware of your surroundings and all the drunken fools around you, being sober allows you to be more aware, even a minor buzz is a level of intoxication.  I may party but only after my part of the job is done. I don't drink so not much of an issue I just have other vices shall we say lol. Even for those never until the job is done.


     I guess you could call me a revolutionary, then.  Public transit.  at 3am.  I don't want to be a jerk, but haven't you ever heard of crime?  I had no money for a cab, and there was absolutely NO WAY I would wait for a bus and a train in West Chicago AND THEN ride it home.  I'm a 22 year old 5'5" 115lb girl, with over 2 grand in equipment.  Absolutely no way.  I think I'd rather wipe out than be attacked by some smelly on the train.  I am well aware of the risk that I put my camera in, but it was either that or nothing.  After that night, I decided that who ever I am shooting for has to pay for my cabs.  As far as drinking while working, well, I guess I'm a revolutionary again, because it works for me.  May not seem very professional, but I'm working in a nightclub.  It sounds like you've been to a club to party, but never to work, and it's totally different.  Again, I don't get drunk at jobs, but I DO have 1-2 drinks because everyone in the room is drunk, it makes the night more fun, and I have yet to be dis-satisfied with my photos.  (even from a night where I DID have too much to drink)


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 23, 2008)

D-50 said:


> The bike fall is irrelavant to this issue so forget anything pertaining to that.  What was the original deal , did you say you were going to give the club/promoter a cd or did you say you would ljust put them online.  Sounds to me like you did this for exposure but if you want positive exposrue you should treat this free gig like a paid one. To say you will do something for free and then treat it as such is no way to make a name for yourself, if you do a free gig do your best so next time you can justify yoyur cost.
> 
> If I had someone do free work for me and they did a poor job I would not pay them for the next gig.



The deal was that I come and take pictures and hand out cards that link to my website, where for the fourth time, THEY ARE DOWNLOADABLE FOR FREE!!!!  I filled every part of what she wanted me to do, and then she asked for more, and I said pay me.  That's what I want to know about, but now I don't even care.

Who said anything about doing a poor job??


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 23, 2008)

darich said:


> But what happened to you on the way home is nothing to do with if you should ask for more money for a CD. And that's your question - should i ask for more for the CD? And the reason you're asking is because you lost money due to some idiots on the way home.
> You say that "had she paid you, I would have made a CD for her". Fair enough but since you took tickets etc on the night then it's difficult to now ask for money since you'd effectively be asking her for payment twice - on the night in the form of hospitality, tickets etc and again later on for the CD.
> You still haven't really explained why you mentioned the bike accident if what I'm thinking is wrong.
> Why bring the accident up? - it is not related to whether you should charge for the CD of images.


   Not _more_ money, _money!_  I worked for free that night.  Bike accident aside, I worked for free, did my part, and she wanted more.  So I said pay me.  I'm not asking her to pay me for my time that night, I'm asking her to pay for the images themselves if she wants them to promote future parties.  They would bring her thousands of dollars, why should I just give them to her for free?
    I brought the accident up because it sucked and was a part of why I told her she could purchase them.  Though its not her fault, I still need glasses to take pictures.  If she wants to hire me in the future, I would need to take pictures, something that glasses would be necessary for.  What I was saying was that if she at least didn't pay me for my time, she would pay  me for the work.






If you've done plenty shoots then you'll be in a better position to judge how easy it is to get new business than most people here. If it's really easy to get business then you could charge quite easily - assuming it was mentioned in your original conversation when you were hired.
If business is slow and difficult to come by then maybe the free CD is a good move to kick start things.

Why not
make a CD or reduced resolution images
full size images but with a copyright message across them
charge her a reduced rate for the disc but make it clear it's reduced rate
Alternatively, if it's your business then charge her and don't feel guilty about it.[/quote]

*EVERY SINGLE IMAGE I TOOK THAT NIGHT IS ON MY WEBSITE, SAVABLE DOWNLOADABLE, FOR FREEEEEE!!!!!!
PLEASE READ WHAT I WROTE!!!!!
*


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 23, 2008)

At any rate, this is the dumbest thread I have posted.  I already did what I did, and there really was no point to this.  Sometimes this forum is great, but sometimes it sucks.  I'm doing something with my photography that hasn't really been done a lot, and I am making a living off it, and having fun.  I wish people read my responses instead of acting like they do and then post something else that requires me to type the same effing thing 4 times.  

Frankly, I don't care anymore if it was a good move or not.  I did what I did, and I did it because I need the money, and I don't think she should use my photos to promote without paying me _something.  _I think it would have been a worse business move to give her the CD for free, because then she would expect that every time, and not expect to pay me either.  

And thanks for all your comments on drinking and working and taking my camera on my bike, even though that's totally not what I was asking about and hoping to avoid.


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Jun 23, 2008)

Not for nothing, but if you did the gig for tickets and publicity, you didn't do it for nothing; it was a paid gig - just in a bartering sort of way


----------



## darich (Jun 23, 2008)

onedayillknowbetter said:


> Not _more_ money, _money!_  I worked for free that night.



You didn't work for free - you got tickets and free advertising/publicity.
Also, if you asked for money then it would be MORE MONEY since any money is more tan nothing. Ok I'm being pedantic but you get the drift. 



onedayillknowbetter said:


> *EVERY SINGLE IMAGE I TOOK THAT NIGHT IS ON MY WEBSITE, SAVABLE DOWNLOADABLE, FOR FREEEEEE!!!!!!
> PLEASE READ WHAT I WROTE!!!!!
> *


I'm fully aware of what you wrote - but if i had someone do shots for me I'd expect them to supply them - not simply tell me to download them. I'd be too busy and I'd be inclined to get another photographer next time if they caouldn't spare me a few pence for the images.

Please also be careful who you quote on the forum - you have several quotes in your posts attributed to me and they clearly are nothing to do with me.

Finally, while i sympathise about your accident - forget about it - it's got absolutely nothing to do with your question of whether you should charge for these additional images. 

Would you have charged if you hadn't crashed? - there's your answer.


----------



## JIP (Jun 23, 2008)

onedayillknowbetter said:


> At any rate, this is the dumbest thread I have posted. I already did what I did, and there really was no point to this. Sometimes this forum is great, but sometimes it sucks. I'm doing something with my photography that hasn't really been done a lot, and I am making a living off it, and having fun. I wish people read my responses instead of acting like they do and then post something else that requires me to type the same effing thing 4 times. .


 
See I disagree here, your dumbest post was the one where you said you were quitting college to take pictures at clubs for a living.  But I digress in this situation the PROFESIONAL thing to do would be to suck it up swallow your pride and eat the cost for burning a CD for this woman.  I understand your desire especially after your accident to mace a few bucks off of this deal but if you are really honest with yourself you will probably realize that h


----------



## JIP (Jun 23, 2008)

onedayillknowbetter said:


> At any rate, this is the dumbest thread I have posted. I already did what I did, and there really was no point to this. Sometimes this forum is great, but sometimes it sucks. I'm doing something with my photography that hasn't really been done a lot, and I am making a living off it, and having fun. I wish people read my responses instead of acting like they do and then post something else that requires me to type the same effing thing 4 times. .


 
                   I have to disagree here I think your dumbest post was the one where you said you were quitting college to take picture at clubs professionally.  But I do digress here, honestly in this situation I htink the best thing for you to do would be to suck it up, swallow your pride and, burn a CD for this person.  
                 I think if you are honest with your self, and I know it is difficult in this situation and you think about it you will come to the realization that had you not had your little "mishap" this person would have a CD in her hot little hands right now and she would be spreading good cheer about you to all the other promoters that she knows.  
                   The only other option you have in this situation is to burn this bridge behind you and tell this person if she wants a CD "F$#@ you pay me!!" and let thie chips fall where they may.  In this case you have to realize as I am sure you already do this type of community I am sure is very close knit and making this big a deal over a CD could very well give you a serious reputation with alot of other people.  While on the other hand if you deal with this professionally it may just give you more promotion than you even expected.  The bottom line is this what would you rather want this person to tell the other promoters /club owners/club managers that she knows about you the good story or the bad one.


----------



## StillImage (Jun 23, 2008)

I am quoted in some of them but far to lazy to figure out which ones I am quoted in and which ones are not me.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 23, 2008)

make sure in the future you have a spare set of glasses-its important, i always keep my old prescription just incase I break my current ones, at least ill have a fall back even if they are wrong strenght
 dont know about the business side of things though


----------



## droyz2000 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think why people are making you "effing type things 4 times" is because the terms of the contract are very unclear. In your first post there are very few details about the exact contract. That being said, most people on this forum, when they do free work, that free work includes some kind of digital copy and normally high res without a watermark. That is why people are assuming that copies of the photos were part of the deal. Normally when people do free shoots of models, the model gets hard copies or high res copies and the photographer gets some practice and a larger portfolio. 

What I also find funny is that you asked for people's opinions and that is what you got. When you got those opinions, you got pissed that that what was how people felt. If you already knew the answer to your question, you probably shouldn't have asked it. 

Just a thought.


----------



## manderb1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is my opinion. The best type of advisement is word of mouth. She might think you "didn't hold up" to your end of the bargain. I would reconsider what you told her and give her a CD. Simply because she could spread bad publicity saying you didn't hold up your end of the deal. I do understand she can download any image from your website. You might be able to get away with having her download the images as well. Just remember in business customer service is FIRST. Don't let her run over you, but make sure she is satisfied.


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 27, 2008)

The point I was making was that she requested a CD, when the deal was that I go there, hand out my cards, and people can see the photos and save them, including her.  I don't give out CDs of images unless someone pays me for the night, and then the CD would have all the images without watermarks, so they could use them for future promotions, etc.  
  Because I made no money off this, I yes, did it for publicity, and giving her an CD of unwatermarked images would not, in fact give me my part of the deal: publicity.  
   My Lightroom catalog crashed the other day, and I lost all the edited versions of the files that didn't have borders.  When she called (Up until then she had only communicated with me through text message...) me the other day asking for a CD, I told her just that.  If she wanted a CD of the images without watermarks, she would have to pay for my time sitting at the computer and going through the pictures (again).  The end result, a CD of lo-res copies with watermark borders, and bookings for paid jobs.  That's fine with me, it's the same as her saving them.
A couple side notes: 
I never said I was "quitting college to take picture at clubs professionally," I said I quit college to pursue a route of self-education.
I got angry that people were not reading the posts that I wrote and replying with irrelevant answers, not any other reason.


----------



## JIP (Jun 27, 2008)

Well you pretty much did the worst possible thing you could do.  Sometimes you just have to suck it up and swallow your pride.  Wether you said it or no tshe heard you say you would give her a CD.  I just hope for your sake she even allows you into any of her future events or at least she is small enough that she can't trash your name around town.


----------



## D-50 (Jun 28, 2008)

> I never said I was "quitting college to take picture at clubs professionally," I said I quit college to pursue a route of self-education.


 
Wow... smart move. Good luck with that.


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 28, 2008)

JIP said:


> Well you pretty much did the worst possible thing you could do.  Sometimes you just have to suck it up and swallow your pride.  Wether you said it or no tshe heard you say you would give her a CD.  I just hope for your sake she even allows you into any of her future events or at least she is small enough that she can't trash your name around town.




wow.  like I said, people who don't read posts...
   read: "bookings for paid jobs"


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 28, 2008)

D-50 said:


> Wow... smart move. Good luck with that.



Thank you, very much.  It's working out great.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so confused


----------

